# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Ξέρει κανείς πως κατασκευάσουμε 'κουρνιάστρα';

## vas

έχει κανείς γνώσεις για το πως κατασκευάζουμε 'κουρνιάστρα'?  :Big Grin:

----------


## vas

(ουπς,λάθος θέμα)  ::   :roll:  :roll:

----------


## vas

> (ουπς,λάθος ενότητα)   :roll:  :roll:

----------


## fotis_k

Στην ουσια κουρνιαστρα μπορει να ειναι και μια πατηθρα.Στα πουλια αρεσει η πατηθρα που θα κοιμουνται να ειναι πιο χοντρη.Ετσι κουρνιαζουν.Μπορεις την ψηλοτερη πατηθρα του κλουβιου να την αντικαταστησεις με μια αρκετα χοντρη(η εστω οσο πιο χοντρη μπορεις να βρεις)

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ο Σωτήρης έφτιαξε μια κουρνιάστρα με σκέπασμα που ξεκουράζει τους παπαγάλους και τους δίνει την ευκαιρία για να νιώθουν ασφαλείς την ώρα του ύπνου.Στον Πάρη έχω κρεμάσει ένα πανάκι και το βάζει γύρω στη πλάτη του και κοιμάται κρυμμένος εκεί.

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=629&start=10

----------


## Blackholesun

Μπορεις και να κανεις κατι αλλο αν (βαριεσαι να ραβεις) μπορεις να βαλεις μονιμα στην γωνια του κλουβιου και στις 3 πλευρες υφασμα, φαντασου κατι σαν τριγωνικο υφασμα εξωτερικο και μεσα εντος  των περιμετρων να βαλεις πατηθρα.

----------


## vas

βρε Σωτήρη,μου το εξηγείς λίγο αυτό?δεν κατάλαβα  ::

----------


## Blackholesun

φυσικα, αλλα πες μου τι ακριβως δεν καταλαβες ?

----------


## Niva2gr

Εγώ ανακάλυψα οτι ο Κίμπα λατρεύει να κοιμάται μέσα στον τροχό για χάμστερ! Πιστεύω οτι για τα μικρά πουλιά οι συμπαγείς τροχοί είναι καλά "κρεβάτια".

----------


## maria ps

αχ ωραία ιδέα Μαρία νάσαι καλά

----------


## vas

εεμ Σωτήρη,σε έχασα λίγο στην αρχή,κάτι δεν κατάλαβα στη μέση,και λιιιιγο στο τέλος,ολα τα άλλα τα κατάλαβα

----------


## Blackholesun

Κοβουμε 3 πανια σε σχημα τριγωνικου, τοποθετουμε ενα πανω στην γωνια του κλουβιου, ενα δεξια και ενα αριστερα, μετα μεσα απο το κλουβι κοβουμε μια πατηθρα και την τοποθετουμε οριζοντια απο την μια μερα καπου στην μεση του ενος πανιου με το απεναντι. Κατανοητος ?   ::  

Μαρια μια που ειπες για τροχο για χαμστερ θυμηθηκα αυτο -> 
(οταν το ειδα λυθηκα στα γελια)

[youtube:1lio9b8z]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hM3jzlyNIpc[/youtube:1lio9b8z]

----------


## vas

κατανοητός  ::  
Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## oasis

μια παρα πολυ ευκολη κατασκευη. ειναι -κατα την γνωμη μου-ιδανικη,δεν στοιχιζει σχεδον τιποτα,οικολογικη αφου γινεται απο υλικα...ανακυκλωσης και την φτιαχνεις πολυ γρηγορα!!!

----------


## cypand

παλιό θέμα που μου άρεσε.. έχει κανέις καμιά καινούργια ιδέα?

----------

